# Finally, a close-up!



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

:-D Finally!!! I borrowed (a very expensive and awesome) camera from a friend of mine last week and just uploaded the pictures.

Here's Tian-Tian in all his glory!! ..... he was actually very cranky when we were trying to get these photos. :-? Silly fish. 

Notice: He has one miscolored scale near his spine and white-tipped fins.
Because he can, apparently.


----------



## bobman (May 2, 2009)

That's a beautiful betta!
Does it make bubble nests?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Tian Tian is beautiful!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

:-D Thanks, Dramaqueen! 



bobman said:


> That's a beautiful betta!
> Does it make bubble nests?


Thank you! 
You know, he hasn't been making bubble nests lately. I gave him a 100% water change two days ago (almost time for a 50% change!), so I'm not sure if that's got anything to do with it. :-? He acts otherwise healthy and flares, plays hide-and-seek with me, sleeps on his flowers, etc (though he's REALLY picky about what he eats)... he's just one of those Bettas that I think has more personality than most. ;-)


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Awesome shots, and what a beautiful betta!!

He looks very healthy and happy


----------



## Indefinitive (Apr 6, 2009)

Wow, he's got some really nice color to him. =)

Mine gets cranky when I try to get pictures of him, too. He refuses to sit still and just swims away and hides. xD


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, Kim and Indefinitive! 

Here's two more shots of him, taken on the same day. 










He's a big brat, I promise you. :roll:


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

Hes a beauty. I love his colors.


----------



## bobman (May 2, 2009)

if he is spiting out food then he might be ill.


----------



## rockstar26 (Apr 12, 2009)

he's beautiful!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks, everyone! 

Bobman, as it turned out Tian-Tian WAS ill... now he has a voracious appetite. 

I just gave him his second water change this week. He's doing much better.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY! Glad he's better!


----------



## ashleyALE (Jul 1, 2008)

TianTian, is there any way you could tell me what settings were used on the camera to get those photos?

Were you in a well lit room or did you rely on flash/tank lighting?

I have a fairly decent DSLR but I can't seem to get a picture I'm 100% happy with :/


----------



## gymhagg01 (May 6, 2009)

He is gorgeous! I read your story of Tian Tian. I have Malcolm. I got him from a friend who left town. Malcolm lived in a nice bowl, but he was not an active fish. My daughter "took care" of him....sorta. During one waater change, he jumped and when my daughter grabbed him, she tore most of his pretty tail off! He survived, but he was not real pretty or happy. His tail started to grow back, but slowly.

Acouple of weeks ago, my sister gave me her old 5 gallon tank with everything. I cleaned it up and got it to cycle and put Malcolm in it. I was worried that the filter current would upset him, so I watched him. To my surprise, he came alive!! He explored the whole tank and actually PLAYED in the bubbles and the current! He flares at his reflection and "struts" his stuff when he sees us near his tank. 

Now his tail is growing back much faster! His color has brightened and he is a very active and happy fish. I put 3 platies in the tank with him, and at first he bullyed them...3 days later they swim together peacefully. 

So, to all those who say that Bettas are "just fine" in a little bowl....you are full of it. Bettas are much happier in tanks or large CLEAN bowls. I love this site!


----------



## JingleAllTheWay (Mar 21, 2009)

That is a beautiful fish. Great picture.


----------



## newf (May 10, 2009)

Very pretty betta that you have there.


----------



## froglady (Apr 12, 2009)

So glad hes better. thats great news!


----------



## AlfaTheBeta (May 11, 2009)

TianTian is a beautyfull fish. he hasd the same colors as my crowntail, Tough Guy.


----------



## qweman (Apr 27, 2009)

TianTian said:


> :-D Thanks, Dramaqueen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you play hide and seek with a betta?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

He is a very beautiful betta


----------



## LizEgan (May 17, 2009)

Wow!! He's a beauty...love his colors.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

My Kingdra has white tipped fins too.


----------



## TitoBetta (Jun 2, 2009)

Beautiful betta!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

Wow, very pretty betta! And great pictures! =)


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow.


----------

